# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο δίκτυο Κατερίνης >  Κανα meeting Κατερίνη?

## topolydoro

Την άλλη βδομάδα εκτός απροόπτου ανεβαίνω πατρίδα για mini διακοπές...αν είναι να βρεθούμε να γνωριστούμε κιόλας!!!Όσοι πιστοί...Θα είναι κανένας πάνω?(γιατί εγώ έρχομαι από κάτω!!!από Αθήνα δηλαδή)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

